# Coils



## Chrinstinfin (20/1/16)

My favorite coil builds

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## NewOobY (21/1/16)

very nice builds man  - I'm going to the fishing shop today to get myself some swivels - I wanna roll myself some fused claptons

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redeemer (21/1/16)

NewOobY said:


> very nice builds man  - I'm going to the fishing shop today to get myself some swivels - I wanna roll myself some fused claptons


I had to read that twice...
At first I was like, why is the man going to go buy some Shovels...?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NewOobY (21/1/16)

Redeemer said:


> I had to read that twice...
> At first I was like, why is the man going to go buy some Shovels...?



hehe don't worry I can also make use of a shovel, I will use it to flatten the de-cored clapton wire, this will give it an alien kind of look.


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (21/1/16)

NewOobY said:


> very nice builds man  - I'm going to the fishing shop today to get myself some swivels - I wanna roll myself some fused claptons


 Please post a photo of what you buy? Is this swivel for the girth of the claptons you're about to make?


----------



## Chrinstinfin (21/1/16)

Thank you. Nice! What do the swivels do?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## NewOobY (21/1/16)

lol i'm getting grief for my swivels comment. I checked google and I did spell it correctly. 

Okay from my very limited understand - I haven't tried yet, only watched some videos on the process of creating D.I.Y fused Clapton coils. A fused clapton wire is when you take 2 or more base wires then clapton those wires together. Therefore the swivels will be used to allow your base wires (24/26Guage) to turn while you clapton it with a wire of a higher guage (36Guage). This gives you a coil that looks like the following:

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (21/1/16)

NewOobY said:


> lol i'm getting grief for my swivels comment. I checked google and I did spell it correctly.
> 
> Okay from my very limited understand - I haven't tried yet, only watched some videos on the process of creating D.I.Y fused Clapton coils. A fused clapton wire is when you take 2 or more base wires then clapton those wires together. Therefore the swivels will be used to allow your base wires (24/26Guage) to turn while you clapton it with a wire of a higher guage (36Guage). This gives you a coil that looks like the following:


 No man,
It all sounds right! im just wondering if it is for the girth of the wires to come together ? Is the swivel a drill attachment? All the best for your fusion


----------



## Redeemer (21/1/16)

This is an easy 'How-To" video showing how they use Swivels to make Fused Clappies


----------



## NewOobY (21/1/16)

yeps that is a very good video that shows what the swivels are used for

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (21/1/16)

What is the benefits to claptons ?


----------



## wiesbang (21/1/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> What is the benefits to claptons ?


If i understand correct, more flavour and clouds. 
The contact area of the wire too the wick is bigger

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chrinstinfin (21/1/16)

Larger surface area i guess, for more vapour production.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (21/1/16)

yeps they are supposedly good for flavor, well that is why I use em. I haven't even tried a normal non-clapton coil - so I can't really say to be honest. I just heard that claptons for flavor, so I went with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (21/1/16)

wiesbang said:


> If i understand correct, more flavour and clouds.
> The contact area of the wire too the wick is bigger


 The wire heats up slower with the heat starting internally and only affecting the outer shell of the claptons after initial heating. Longger, smoother drags - The surface area of the wire is larger overall, and this affects a greater area impacted by the heat to warm up your juices for vapour production. Claptons could rule the world. If only they were able to be handmade


----------



## Waine (21/1/16)

I saw on you tube, some people pull out the centre piece of wire that they wrapped the outer wire around. Are you supposed to do that or do you leave the centre wire in?


----------



## Chrinstinfin (21/1/16)

No, leave the centre wire in. When you take it out, youre supposed to unravel it a bit and wrap it around a different wire, but thats for a different coil

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## WARMACHINE (21/1/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> If only they were able to be handmade



Why can't they not be made by hand ?


----------



## Waine (21/1/16)

Chrinstinfin said:


> No, leave the centre wire in. When you take it out, youre supposed to unravel it a bit and wrap it around a different wire, but thats for a different coil
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Thanks. One more question. Do you put a double wire in the centre or a single wire? I saw one dude wrap a Clapton with a double wire in the centre. Also, can the outer wire be the same thickness or gauge as the inner wire/s?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrinstinfin (21/1/16)

They can, but you need a drill etc.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chrinstinfin (21/1/16)

And its a mission to do it..

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## WARMACHINE (21/1/16)

Chrinstinfin said:


> And its a mission to do it..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


From that vid above, it actually looks very interesting


----------



## Chrinstinfin (21/1/16)

Well, i usually use 2 inner wires. I use 24g for the 2 inner wires and 28-32g for outer.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrinstinfin (21/1/16)

Go on youtube and search for "Rip Trippers" he explains everything you want to know about anything in detail. He has coil builds, reviews etc.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (21/1/16)

Chrinstinfin said:


> Go on youtube and search for "Rip Trippers" he explains everything you want to know about anything in detail. He has coil builds, reviews etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Thanks. I will do. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrinstinfin (21/1/16)

Cool

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (21/1/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Why can't they not be made by hand ?


 You can't do it properly by hand,if compared to a drill spinning the wire around the center for you.the inside wire, and wrapped continuously with whatever gague you wrap the outer with and your one hand will not be able to hold that while the other is spinning a softer wire around the single wire, or pair around it. It gets stabilised by a drill - then the othe wire is spun with the drill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (21/1/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> You can't do it properly by hand,if compared to a drill spinning the wire around the center for you.the inside wire, and wrapped continuously with whatever gague you wrap the outer with and your one hand will not be able to hold that while the other is spinning a softer wire around the single wire, or pair around it. It gets stabilised by a drill - then the othe wire is spun with the drill


LOL...sorry using a drill is handmade to me, but I understand what you saying.


----------



## blujeenz (21/1/16)

Waine said:


> I saw on you tube, some people pull out the centre piece of wire that they wrapped the outer wire around. Are you supposed to do that or do you leave the centre wire in?



If you clapton a #32 on a #32 core you need to use a high tensile guitar string because #32 kanthal is too soft and snaps under tension.
So once finished you slide the guitar string out and slip a #32 kanthal gently down the #32 tube...Tadaa!


----------



## Chrinstinfin (21/1/16)

Sounds like a good idea @blyjeenz. But does the 32g wire fit when you pull the guitar string out?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (21/1/16)

Chrinstinfin said:


> Sounds like a good idea @blyjeenz. But does the 32g wire fit when you pull the guitar string out?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


umm yes otherwise a rather pointless exercise.
#32 kanthal = 0.202mm
E 1st string = 0.25mm


----------



## The Steve (10/7/16)

Chrinstinfin said:


> This is my Alien Clapton with ss 316 helix 24g.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TommyL (10/7/16)

Some of my recent builds

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## TommyL (10/7/16)

some more

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## RA Seedat (9/4/17)

Twisted twisted twisted


----------

